# iron horse sunday team dh



## jshjosh95 (Aug 16, 2013)

im in the middle of purchasing a iron horse sunday team dh bike 2009 
was wondering what the oppinion is on this bike and if it is a good dh bike to start with ?

many thanks josh


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

it's a good bike


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I loved mine and would own another.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

walk....no parts available if it breaks


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Depends on the price. For the right price I would love to own one, but as Shivers said no parts available if you bust the frame. 2009 was about the last year that IH was in business as IH and not the Dorel owned Wally world incarnation. Some frames has issues with breakage I think. If I remember right it was primarily the Azure and MKIII frames that had issues. Either way check over the bike very thoroughly and negotiate a good deal. What's guy asking? Specs? Pics?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I had one in 2008. It was an amazing bike, I miss it still to this day. But as said, Iron Horse is no more so good luck getting der. hangars, bearings or any frame parts. Its a damn shame, Iron Horse made some fantastic bikes in the mid-late 2000s.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can still get parts. Enduro still makes bearings. BOS and some other companies make the DW link as aftermarket. The f7 links are somewhat hard to get, but not impossible. 
Go to ridemonkey.com and check out the 'Iron Horse Sunday tuning thread'. Any info about parts to tuning to which rear shocks work are in that thread. It has over 4,000 replies. Ttyl, Fahn
Fwiw, I still ride my 07 Sunday elite at Mountain Creek almost weekly. It's seen Whiteface, Platty, Snowshoe, Blue and Whistler. I'm not a featherweight at 280, but I've never had an issue with the bike. Buy it and have fun.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

There are enough people around with Sundays that you can certainly get parts if you look hard enough. The links can be tough to get ('09 has the upgraded links/hardware anyways), but bearings kits, hardware, and hangers are readily available. Pearce Cycles in the UK has a lot of this stuff.

Like Fahn, I still ride a Sunday and mine's going on season #5. When the lifts are spinning this bike gets ridden hard almost every weekend and it has had a remarkably good track record in terms of issue-less operation. I replaced all of the bearings and hardware 2 years ago and just had the stock shock rebuilt by PUSH for the second time, just because it needed it. These bikes are excellent bargains if you can find one at a good price. Lots of people want the latest and greatest, but these bikes are timeless as far as I'm concerned. They were also good enough for Sam Hill to do a whole lot of winning a few years back.

Good luck! Check this link out for everything you'd ever want to know about the Sunday:

The Official Iron Horse Sunday / DW-Link Tech. & Tuning Section


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> walk....no parts available if it breaks


I like the odds of finding parts for a Sunday frame much more than for an '05 kysrium spoke. And I knew a ton of people with Sundays and none of them broke. They weren't light for a reason.


----------



## swkshepherd (Aug 20, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a Sunday and I owned a 6-point for awhile. Best feeling rear suspension I've used (admittedly I've only spent time on a DW-link and a 4-bar). The linkage curve on the Sunday is fairly linear so you'll want a reasonably progressive shock. My buddy uses an X-fusion HLR Air that feels ridiculously smooth even on incredibly loose and technical stuff like the trails at Blue Mountain or Launch Bike Park. He's also had no trouble with derailleur hangers.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry Bob wrong there, I saw online a company that makes spare links and other parts for Sundays. The only things they don't make seems to be front/rear triangle. I'll have to find the link and post it up.


----------

